# BoSe, what is it?



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Can someone explain what BoSe is and what it is used for?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I would like to know too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bo-Se is an injectable selenium and Vite. E supplement.. Most places are Selenium deficient so Bo-Se is given to make sure the goat doesn't become deficient  
hope I explained that well enough lol!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it vet rx only?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, but I think you can get it from Vetserve too...


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you! How would a person know if they need to give it?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

You can get BoSe from Tractor Supply


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

HoukFarms said:


> You can get BoSe from Tractor Supply


Is it the oral form or the injectable. I believe the injectable is prescription only, because Selenium overdose can be serious. 
Our lousy TS sure doesn't sell anything but Vit. B complex and some Penicillin!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

It is the injectable ..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HoukFarms said:


> It is the injectable ..


Injectable BoSe is a vet RX so TSC can't sell it... Unless they have RX drugs and you still need the RX from the vet.. Like Jeffers and Valley Vet do.. Otherwise unless you buy it from Vesreve you NEED a RX from the vet...


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

I've heard of giving it to does right before breeding. Is this necessary or...

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

BoSe is for Selenium deficiencies why would it be a RX drug?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it because it has a meat withhold?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LiptrapLivestock said:


> I've heard of giving it to does right before breeding. Is this necessary or... Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


We do it a month before breeding and a month before kidding.. That way the kids get it, and the does are good on it too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HoukFarms said:


> BoSe is for Selenium deficiencies why would it be a RX drug?





Goats Rock said:


> I believe the injectable is prescription only, because Selenium overdose can be serious.


That could be one reasons... Some things are just RX... :shrug:

If you google Vetsreve you can get RX drugs without a RX


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've heard that Bo-Se can be Rx just because it's easy to dose it incorrectly and cause harm to your animals. 
We just started using it last breeding/kidding season. 

Best thing to do is contact a good reputable breeder in your area and see if they use it, what their dosage is, etc. then possibly call 1 more breeder and compare. 
Not every area will be the same. So what works for one member in XX state, may not work in your area. 

In fact, I am going to message a breeder who isn't too far away and ask her what she doses/how often/etc. as she is very knowledgeable about this stuff and we're getting to that time of year where we need to start giving it.

A really good alternative is Selenium E Gel for goats from Jeffers.com. I love using that stuff. It's given orally, safer, and has worked well for us in the past. Inexpensive too.
We give Bo-Se to the mom's at 4 weeks before their due date, then after they kid - when the kid has stood and nursed we give the kid some and let mom have a little bit. Then when the kid is 4 weeks old we give them a Bo-Se shot.
That worked great this year.

When we first started breeding goats we had a couple of babies who struggled with selenium deficiency. I never want to go through that again as it's hard on them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

BoSe is normally Rx only, as you can easily overdose them, and it is against the law to over the FDA's limit. 

I normally give them a shot one month prior to kidding, and give the bucks a shot after they've bred all the does. 
It is normally given one month before kidding so the kids will absorb the selenium and vitamin e before they are born. Or it is given both one month before breeding and one month before kidding. Most kids that are born with weak pasturns, and legs are selenium deficient. Selenium deficiency is called White Muscle Disease.
Its easier to prevent deficiency than it is to treat it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tinfoil hat people PM me...I'll tell you why it's regulated under FDA


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I just ordered the salenium E gel. Would that still only be used a month before kidding? Their already bred (one week ago)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The gel is meant to be used once a month year round. If that worries you, I would do 2 weeks before breeding, halfway through pregnancy, and just before kidding. The first year I added Selenium/vitamin E, I was amazed at the difference in the health of the kids.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you again.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I just ordered selenium bolus's for sheep and goats. They work the same way as the copper bolus but last 3 years.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Casa_la_Palma said:


> Thank you! How would a person know if they need to give it?


This is a map of what areas in the US are selenium deficient. Selenium deficiency in young animals causes White Muscle Disease, but too much selenium can be toxic.

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------

